# Eastbay this week



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Im open most of this week for a pitch in trip fishing the eastbay reefs. Trout have been in good numbers early in the am and into the day. Soft plastics have been great producers. 

2010 19' bluewave

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

P.m. sent


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Pm sent


----------

